# Screensaver Request?? Pretty pleasee ;)



## Shelby (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey all! I'm LOVING everything I see here, but alas, I have absolutely no graphic making skills. So would if be possible for anyone to make me screensavers?

I'd like some with:

Alice in Wonderland 

or

Liberty of London patterns

and I'd really appreciate my name and phone number on them if you can manage it 

just message me for the information if you're up for this undertaking!!! 

Thanks so much


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you like it, PM me with the actual text and phone number you want, an an email address to which I can send it.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Someone posted a bunch of Alice In Wonderland screensavers somewhere in this forum. Also, the B&N site has free AiW screensavers (from the movie) that will fit the Kindle.

Love the one you made, NogDog!


----------



## Shelby (Mar 17, 2010)

Ooh NogDog. So pretty!! Yes, I'll message you thankkkkssss.


----------



## Shelby (Mar 17, 2010)

In update::

I'm soo in love with the Liberty of London prints... I've found several of them that are gorgeous, but I can't enlarge/grey scale them. Could anyone help?

These are the ones I love, feel free to pick and choose or do some of your own!

http://www.purlbee.com/storage/tanaflowerheads.jpg
http://www.purlbee.com/storage/tanabird.jpg
http://desmitten.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/betsy-liberty-print.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_69eUcYOc_QI/SpPtdnv2SPI/AAAAAAAAJ9E/F58ZZErPJp0/s400/Hermes+at+Liberty.jpg
http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_430xN.82448684.jpg
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_5x-ImeoR2TQ/Svcs-axYgpI/AAAAAAAAAWg/kDoLh0NAXx4/s320/liberty+of+london.jpg
http://craftapalooza.typepad.com/.a/6a00d834516d3769e20115721874c6970b-400wi
http://iloapp.thebobogallery.com/blog/www?ShowFile&image=1210778765.jpeg


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

v pretty
v pretty


----------

